# Driver ps3?



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

I am thinking of buying the new Driver 5 is it called for the ps3? Any played it is it worth buying? 

Thanks!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Driver San Francisco?

Got it for 360. Well worth buying, a very interesting take on the genre and a game I really enjoyed. Bit short though.


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Driver San Francisco?
> 
> Got it for 360. Well worth buying, a very interesting take on the genre and a game I really enjoyed. Bit short though.


Is their a good story line to it?


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

its quite a good story line, all the cars are licensed as well which is cool. I got it for £20 pre owned at gamestation, well worth a buy!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

You can download the demo on PSN.

I downloaded it few weeks back. I thought it was alright. Will probably buy it soon - just been waiting for the price to drop


----------

